# Vet wants us to feed puppy food



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Our very recommended feeding our almost 8 week old a large breed puppy food. 
Amy recommendations? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Purina Pro Plan for Large breed puppies is a good, balanced diet to feed you puppy!


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Where can we purchase that? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you have pet specialty stores near you? Or you can shop online. I believe some members use amazon.com. 

I love Pro Plan, and get our bags from Petsmart (and sometimes Petco). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Orijin Large Breed Puppy is also a really good food. It is very high in protein, but is overall, a great quality food. It's a Canadian made food, but can be found all over the United States. We actually did not feed our girl a puppy food at all because she has a very sensitive stomach. We ended up feeding her Canidae All Life Stages. It is an awesome food, and I would highly recommend it! She's been on it for almost 2 years now and is doing great! No problems with it at all!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max was fed Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food. We bought it at Petco. He did very well on it.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

Orijen LBP is usually considered top of the line. The cost reflects that, though. I wouldn't feed Purina personally. The ingredient lists aren't strong enough in my opinion. 

You can find really good Large Breed Puppy foods at more reasonable prices by Blue Buffalo Wilderness or Fromm. 

If those are too expensive, you could also try Large Breed Puppy foods by Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, NutriSource, Eagle Pack, or Wells Pro Pac (This list descends in quality in my opinion).

I hope you find the right food for your new guy!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

PiratesAndPups said:


> Purina Pro Plan for Large breed puppies is a good, balanced diet to feed you puppy!


Stormy is on this too, and she's doing very well on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Though there is no legal definition for LBP foods, they tend to be slightly lower-cal than traditional puppy foods (and some adult foods), and they tend to have lower levels of calcium and phosphorus. Both of those qualities are intended to slow puppies' growth in order to lower the risk of growth-related problems. I have had good success with the Eukanuba LBP with my own dogs.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have an Amazon Prime membership. I have them ship Purina ProPlan on a regular basis. Shipping is free, it comes every two months, and the price is slightly less than the same product up the street at Pet Supplies Plus.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two adults are eating a Pro Plan formula. 

I was buying it at Petsmart until my Vet Clinic started selling it, now I buy it there.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pro plan Here too and very happy with it!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

ProPlan for my 2 girls as well. Tried some of the higher protein foods and they were just too rich.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My guys eat Wellness. Never LB...I switch to adult at four months....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Fed PP Focus Puppy Chicken & Rice (not large breed)... and was pretty happy with the kibble. 

Really my suggestion is to talk to your pup's breeder and feed what the puppy ate there. No need to switch until 4 months, and then you might as well just switch to an all life stage kibble or adult food.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy ate Orijen large breed then switched to Acana (same company just lower protein and fat) around the age of six or seven months. Great food, expensive yes, but you feed less.


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Megora said:


> Fed PP Focus Puppy Chicken & Rice (not large breed)... and was pretty happy with the kibble.
> 
> Really my suggestion is to talk to your pup's breeder and feed what the puppy ate there. No need to switch until 4 months, and then you might as well just switch to an all life stage kibble or adult food.


Unfortunately our breeder had recently switched foods and had mentioned she wasn't pleased with the results. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

We switched a few times. 

From breeder, he was on Pro Plan and was doing well.
We switched to taste of the wild soon after bringing him home just to see how he liked it. We did a super slow transition (literally a few kibbles at a time). 

At 4-5 months we switch him to Fromm grain free..he loved it, but seemed to get tired of it eventually (even with other flavours).

At 14 months we switch him to Orijin Regional Red...he goes insane for it. 

He seems to love Orijin Regional Red the most. It's about $110 CDN for a 28lb bag, but we only need to feed about 2-3 cups per day. 


Hopefully he doesn't get bored of Orijin...otherwise we'll have to go back to Fromm or Acana.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Walnut_the_Nut said:


> We switched a few times.
> It's about $110 CDN for a 28lb bag, but we only need to feed about 2-3 cups per day.



Where are you getting your Orijen? It is approx $76 plus HST at Ren's


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Kea did not do well on Orijen LBP. It made her poops soft and smelly. We tried for a few bags, then switched her back to the food recommended by the breeder (Life's Abundance, all life stages...very similar to California Natural chicken and rice). She ate that for about 2 years, then we switched to raw.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> Where are you getting your Orijen? It is approx $76 plus HST at Ren's


Global Pet Foods in Toronto, ON.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Ren's has it listed for $90. 
Orijen Canine Regional Red 13kg

After a 13% tax, it works out to about $101. 

So We're paying $8 more per bag for the convenience I guess. Also, Global Pet Foods gives you your 12th bag for free, so if you spread that out, I think Global ends up being slightly cheaper. 

Orijen Canine Regional Red 13kg


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I just want to say that you are all very lucky having so much choice!!! There are very few kibbles to choose from here. Purina, eukanuba, science diet ( the dogs particularly hate that one!)


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Walnut_the_Nut said:


> Ren's has it listed for $90.
> Orijen Canine Regional Red 13kg
> 
> After a 13% tax, it works out to about $101.
> ...


Sorry, I didn't realize I was logged into my account. It is $90 if you don't have an account. I don't know how many bags I need to purchase to get a free one, but it is 6 for Acana.


----------

